
Burned by a Margarita - muddyrivers
http://www.theatlantic.com/science/archive/2016/07/burned-by-a-margarita/492149/?single_page=true
======
Johnny_Brahms
They don't teach bartenders that? I was told about it in school on many
different occasions; first was in the second grade when we for some reason
were handling limes. Second was in home economics. Third in biology in senior
high.

I am curious, doesn't most people know this?

~~~
khedoros
If I've ever heard it before, then I've forgotten it. I don't know if most
people know about it, but "phytophotodermatitis"
(plant+light+skin+inflammation) is a pretty cool word.

------
pvaldes
Didn't knew it, but a fig tree send a friend to the hospital with the same
trick, delivering several weeks of excruciating pain and leaving permanent
scars in his arms. Is impressive if we think about it.

